# Benzyl Salicylate



## Andro308 (Oct 9, 2018)

Looking to see if anyone has any experience with this solvent.

My current recipe is painless for me but a buddy is a bit more sensitive. 
200mg/ml
2% BA
20% BB
MCT Oil 

Wanted to know if i added like 5-10% Benzyl Salicylate will this help with PIP??

thanks


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 10, 2018)

I just ordered 100mls of Benzyl Salicylate so I plan on adding 10% to current recipe 

Will report back


----------



## BillyBonez (Oct 10, 2018)

Which compound are you brewing?


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 10, 2018)

200-250mg/ml Test E
And
100mg/ml Tren Ace


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 10, 2018)

you are getting some pain, or your friend is with test e at 250mg?  I've never had that before but I do get some with tren ace 100mg.  I make 300mg Test E with
2% BA
18% BB
GSO as carrier 

no pain at all.  Have never used Benzyl Salicylate so keep us posted on that.  thanks!


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 10, 2018)

forgot to add.  Tren ace 100mg I use 25% BB.


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 10, 2018)

I dont get any pain but my buddy does for some reason. 
I dropped it down to 200mg/ml and used: 
20%BB
2% BA
MCT Oil 

this is painless for me but dose leave a small lump. For my buddy he likes this but still gets a bit of pain for some reason. 

thinking the addition of BS will help a ton. will use: 
2%BA
20%BB
10%BS 
MCT oil 

I also filter my oil 3 times. we plan on selling to close friends and co-workers.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 10, 2018)

check your pm andro


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 11, 2018)

Benzyl Salicylate arrives this Saturday so i will test out the min i get it. 

will report back.


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 12, 2018)

Benzyl Salicylate arrived today early. going to make a batch tonight with 16% BS. 

Will report back


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok guys I have been brewing now for about 5 years and have a chemistry background and Benzyl Salicylate had made a huge difference when it comes to PIP!

At 16% it’s amazing so I upped it to an even 20%.
I use a very high quality MCT oil as the carrier oil which makes a huge difference! This is not your average MCT oil. Higher-quality makes all the difference!

Hope this helps


----------



## BillyBonez (Oct 14, 2018)

Very interesting! Could be a very important solvent in DHB brews lol


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wish I had BS 5 years ago!
20% BS completely takes care of all pain


----------



## bob80 (Oct 14, 2018)

Andro308 said:


> Ok guys I have been brewing now for about 5 years and have a chemistry background and Benzyl Salicylate had made a huge difference when it comes to PIP!
> 
> At 16% it’s amazing so I upped it to an even 20%.
> I use a very high quality MCT oil as the carrier oil which makes a huge difference! This is not your average MCT oil. Higher-quality makes all the difference!
> ...



High quality mct oil, it is transparent and liquid like water, should not create lump and pains, at 250mg test enathate


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 15, 2018)

Test has always given me a lump even my hrt from my doc.
This newest batch has 30% BS and so far it’s amazing. 

2% BA
18% BB
30% BS
MCT Oil


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 15, 2018)

Update so the 16% and 30% BS is a bit too much 
sweet spot is 10%


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 20, 2018)

2/20 on 200mg Test E shouldn't really hurt much if any, I'm sure you could get by with slightly lower on % on the solvents if you wanted for that mg/ml.  Maybe he is really sensitive to the bb or whines too much lol. Do you ever use EO?  So the with BS added does he not have any complaints? As far as a lump goes I always recommend heating the barrel of the syringe under hot water before injecting, I'm sure you have heard it before but it really helps, oil flows better through the needle due to viscosity and dissipates in to muscle better imo


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 20, 2018)

I have used EO and my body does not like it.
So far 1%BA and 5%BB is painless 
I guess my body is very sensitive to BB


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ya EO is like that, I don't have any issues with it but it really bothers some people bad.


----------



## Andro308 (Oct 23, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Ya EO is like that, I don't have any issues with it but it really bothers some people bad.



come to find out it was just my raws that i got from PPL. 
they are causing the pain. will not use them any more. 

ordered from a different supplier and completely painless


----------

